
This 19th Century Tower in Stockholm Connected 5500 Phones - Ricardus
http://themindcircle.com/stockholm-telephone-tower/
======
Ricardus
Wow. Seems like weather would have wreaked havoc with that, but I guess it
worked.

This would have been a hacker's paradise. Easy access to the phone system that
Captain Crunch and Evan Doorbell would have salivated over!

